# منتدى الالحان الكنسيه



## ++menooo++ (5 أبريل 2006)

*منتدى الالحان الكنسيه*

:36_22_25: :36_22_25: 
*بقترح عمل منتدى للالحان الدينييه لتكون مسموعه و مقروءه و يتمكن الجميع من الاستفاده و الحفظ و يارب الاقتراح يعجبكم*​


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*الحان الكنيسة؟ قصدك الترانيم؟*


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

*الرحمه يا اهل الرحمه مش كدا الواحد ينزل اقتراح اتنين مش ميه*


----------



## †gomana† (6 أبريل 2006)

*هو اقتراح حلو اوى يا مينو*

*مينا يقصد يا روك*
*ان يكون منتدى خاص بالالحان مش الترانيم  يعنى زى الالحان بالقبطى والتسبحة وكدة*
*اقتراح حلو يا جميل*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

يعنى لو يضايقك يا ميرنا انا مش هنزل اقتراحات تانى 
و انا فعلا يا روك اقصد اللى قالته جومانه
و ميرسى على مروركم كووووووووووولكم و على ارائكم


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

*مش قصدى يا مينو قصدى انى اتنين او تلاته علشان نقدر نرد كلنا لكن كدا واحد او اتنين اللى هيردو*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

اوكى يا ميرنا 
طيب انا عايز اعرف ردك على الموضوع ده من فضلك


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

*هوا حلو بس انا من رائى لو اتعمل يتعمل زى موضوع ويتثبت فى الترانيم *


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

لا اعتقد قسم خاص حيكون افضل يا ميرنا
لان فى احزان فرايحى و فى حزاينى و فى اسبو الالام و فى  .. و فى ... الخ
لا اعتقد ان حيكفى موضوع واحد فقط مثبت


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*الالحان تسبيحية حالها حال الترانيم و الصوتيات فمكانها ينتمي الى قسم الترانيم, و انا لحد الان لم ارى موضوع للالحان التسبيحية, يعني صعب نفتخ قسم جديد و مفيش ولا موضوع فيه...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

*يمكن علشان مفيش قسم فعلا*
*انا مستعد انزلك 10 الحان يوميا علشان انشطهولك و بعدين يبدا كل عضو*
*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## zaki (6 أبريل 2006)

*واد  يا  مينو
كل  الالحان  اللى  انت  عايزها  هتلاقيها جوة المكتبة
 هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=41292&postcount=14

:36_3_15: ​*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى ليك يا زكى بس اكيد فى اكتر


----------



## zaki (6 أبريل 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> ميرسى ليك يا زكى بس اكيد فى اكتر



*اللى  تلاقية  مش  موجود  قولى  علية  وانا  ارفعهولك  من  عندى
وانت  كمان  لو  عندك  حجات  حلوة  حطها  فى  المكتبة 

لكن  حاول  تخلى  المشاركات  محددة

يعنى  لو  هتحط  ترانيم  يبقى  المشاركة  كلها  ترانيم 
 ولو  هتحط  الحان  تكون المشاركة كلها  الحان
علشان  اى  حد  يحب  يدور  على  حاجة  معينة  ميتعبش  على  ما  يلاقيها​*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

مش عارف حشوف يا زكى شكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 أبريل 2006)

*صح يامينو لازم يبقى فية قسم مخصص للالحان لانها مالهاش دعوه بالترانيم*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا رامى على رايك و على مرورك*
*صدقونى يا جماعه موضوع مثبت واحد مش هيكفى*


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

*انا من رأيي الالحان و الترانيم تنتمي تحت قسم واحد و ممكن نغير اسمه الى قسم الترانيم و الاحان التسبيحية... ايه رأيكم؟*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*يعنى يا روك*
*انا حاسس انه هيبقى فى لخبطه بينهم*
*طيب انا من رايى لو نعمله كقسم فرعى من منتدى الترانيم ايه رايك*


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

*معنى الترنيم هو التسبيح, ان كان بالغناء ام بالاحان, فالكلمة شاملة للغناء التسبيحي و للالحان التسبيحية ايضا...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*بس القسم ده سيحتوى الحان كنسيه باللغه القبطيه*
*و ليس ترانيم روحيه*


----------



## blackguitar (8 أبريل 2006)

*انا رايى ان ممكن يتحط منتدى فرعى مع منتدى الترانيم *
*اسمه منتدى الالحان والتسابيح عشان ده ميتلخبطش مع ده*
*وهو اسلوب تسهيلى عشان اللى عاوز حاجه يوصلها بسرعه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*ماهو ده نفس الكلام اللى بقوله لروك يا بولا*
*و ميرسى على رايك*
*يارب روك يعجب بالفكره*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (8 أبريل 2006)

اقتراح حلو  بس حمبك علينا صحيح يامينا زى ماقالت الاخت  ميرنا


----------



## ++menooo++ (9 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا جورج على مرورك و راغيك
و لونى مش عارف اقرا انت كالتب ايه ههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (13 أبريل 2006)

*طيب ماشي, بنضيف منتدى فرعي خاص بالالحان التسبيحية...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى خالص يا روك على قبولك الاقتراح ربنا يباركك اخويا الغالى


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ليك من اجل اقتراحاتك يا بطل*


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا روك على ردك الجميل*
*شكرا يا زعيم*
*يبقى بطل و زعيم اعتقد اننا نعلن الحرب ههههههههههه*


----------

